# Should I be concerned about this crack in the hub



## Robertriley (Jul 5, 2021)

I was going to have some rims laced up but when I took a look at this Hub I saw a crack. Should I be concerned?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 5, 2021)

It has a cup inside right? Is the flange pressed on over the hub housing?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## GTs58 (Jul 5, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> ..




So, is that a


----------



## tryder (Jul 5, 2021)

Robertriley said:


> I was going to have some rims laced up but when I took a look at this Hub I saw a crack. Should I be concerned?
> 
> View attachment 1441737
> 
> View attachment 1441738



Yes!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 5, 2021)

Ahh,
Yeah!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 5, 2021)

See the Rocket Mortgage commercial.
“I’m pretty sure, it’s ok.”
Lol!


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 5, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> It has a cup inside right? Is the flange pressed on over the hub housing?



It looks like it


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 5, 2021)

By the looks of it, it’s been like that for a very long time without failure.. I think the cup may have caused that when it was pressed in? If the crack is not through the cup I say you are fine. If the pressed in cup was cracked then no


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 5, 2021)

Yer gonna be Putting around the neighborhood not dive bombing sick jumps..


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 5, 2021)

how fast do you like to ride? do you plan on doing any jumps or loop-de-loops?

I'm wondering what could make that happen. I can't see how there could be any stress in that area that would cause a crack. perhaps someone used a sledge hammer to install the bearing cup if this hub has them. the odds of that turning into a major failure would be very small. want to stop it from cracking further? drill a hole at each end of the crack. I would weld it back together after that, but I bet there would not be any issues other than cosmetic even without a weld  

you probably won't find a bike shop that would build a wheel on that hub, but I would, then I'd mount that tire on it that everyone thought would explode like dynamite if you put air in it that was discussed last week. 

if you are going to throw that away, send it to me instead.. those things are expensive.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 5, 2021)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Yer gonna be Putting around the neighborhood not dive bombing sick jumps..



 ha ha...what he said.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 5, 2021)

Looks like the flange is over the hub shell and there is a bearing cup. I don't weigh 300+ lbs. and I personally wouldn't be concerned if it was mine.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 5, 2021)

Thanks guys


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 8, 2021)

The pressed cup probably created a stress point in the shell. If the cup is in place tightly still and nothing else is amiss, I would lace it up and see how it goes. Initially, check every few rides to see if any looseness develops in the hub (sign of a loosening cup) or if the crack gets any bigger or develops secondary cracks running off (a drum brake exerts force differently on a hub than does a rim brake). If it's light duty riding and a steel shell, you should get some warning before it totally fails.


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 8, 2021)

Dont crack up the 2 tone green B6!  Put that hub on one of the others...😄😄


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 10, 2021)

........


----------



## bikecrazy (Jul 10, 2021)

What they said, but I would fire up my mig because I have one.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 10, 2021)

Just watch out for obstacles when on the road...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 10, 2021)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Just watch out for obstacles when on the road...View attachment 1444396



Damn OBSTACLES any way!!! Be careful out there... RideOn... Razin...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 10, 2021)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Just watch out for obstacles when on the road...



No matter how many times I watch that Il laugh like it was the first time.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 10, 2021)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Just watch out for obstacles when on the road...View attachment 1444396



SUICIDE?
OR JUST PLAIN CRAZY?


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 10, 2021)

WES PINCHOT said:


> SUICIDE?
> OR JUST PLAIN CRAZY?



Yep!
A real nut job, in more ways than one.
Lol!


----------

